# [SOLVED]Gnome bez języka Polskiego, why?

## Jacekalex

Witam

Postanowiłem się przeprowadzić z x86 - x86-64 (amd64)  i mam nastepujący kłopot.

Na starym Gentoo mam glibc-2.12.2 :

```
 qlist -IvUq glibc

sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2 gd hardened nls selinux
```

 i Gnome mam po polsku, jak należy.

Na nowym mam glibc 2.13.4:

```
qlist -IvUq glibc

sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4 gd hardened multilib selinux

eix sys-libs/glibc

[I] sys-libs/glibc

     Available versions:  (2.2) ~2.9_p20081201-r3!s 2.10.1-r1!s 2.11.3!s ~2.12.1-r3!s 2.12.2!s ~2.13-r2!s 2.13-r4!s{tbz2} ~2.14!s ~2.14.1!s ~2.14.1-r1!s ~2.14.1-r2!s **2.15!s **9999!s

   {crosscompile_opts_headers-only debug gd glibc-omitfp hardened multilib profile selinux vanilla}

     Installed versions:  2.13-r4(2.2)!s{tbz2}(13:17:53 18.02.2012)(gd hardened multilib selinux -crosscompile_opts_headers-only -debug -glibc-omitfp -profile -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

     Description:         GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

```

 w tej wersji (2.13.4) w ogóle nie ma flagi nls, a Gnome chodzi po angielsku, pomimo prawidlowo ustawionych lokali:

```
locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Jakieś sugestie?

Edyta:

Literówka  w /etc/env.d/02locale:

było:

```
LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL,UTF-8"
```

, 

i z tego cały bajzel  :Very Happy: 

Już poprawione:

```
cat  /etc/env.d/02locale

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

